# gparted psuje partycje założone przez vistę?

## rofro

Ktoś się z tym spotkał?

http://www.chip.pl/artykuly/porady/2008/11/te-programy-zrujnuja-kazdy-system

http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?pid=6269#p6269

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/using-gparted-to-resize-your-windows-vista-partition/

https://bugs.launchpad.net/gparted/+bug/298169

----------

## michal1990

Dotyczy to także fdisk i pochodnych(cfdisk itp.)?

----------

## rapidus

Ja czytałem o tym podczas premiery wisty i dlatego nie zakładałem żadnych partycji spod tego "systemu". MS zamiast "nowego" systemu plików winFS zrobił "upgrade" ntfsa przez co większość programów do rozszerzania partycji potrafi coś pochrzanić (w szczególności te linuksowe).

----------

## Redhot

Ja właśnie FreeBSD obok Visty nie mogłem zainstalować, bo zostawia ona miejsce przed partycjami (te dodatkowe sektory), przez co instalacja FreeBSD się sypała. Po ponownym sformatowaniu dysku fdiskiem (już nie Vistą), stworzeniu partycji NTFS i zostawieniu miejsca dla FreeBSD wszystko poszło ok. I teraz już inaczej nie robię. Zawsze najpierw tworze partycje fdiskiem, dopiero potem Vistę instaluję.

----------

## BeteNoire

Ostatnio zmieniałem rozmiar partycji systemowej Visty (bo jakiś "geniusz" wymyślił, że ma zajmować ona cały dysk), by dorobić jeszcze ze dwie partycje - właśnie za pomocą GParted. I nic złego się nie stało. System uruchamia się, osoba dalej spokojnie korzysta z Visty...

Poza tym: koleś z pierwszego linku nawet nazwy programu przepisać ze strony nie umie - GParted a nie GpartEd.

----------

## sherszen

Tak z ciekawości zapytam jak można zrobić kopię partycji rozszerzonej? Sfdisk i dd co najwyżej mi zrobią kopię pierwszego sektora bez loadera, natomiast co z tym co było na partycji rozszerzonej?

----------

## SlashBeast

A co to za problem? Dd calego urzadzenia blokowego, np. /dev/sda zrobi kopie calego dysku, razem z wolnym miejscem, /dev/sda6 zrobi kopie calej partycji, nie wazne jaka jest (6 to juz extented). Zawsze mozesz uzywac partimage, bardzo wdzieczna zabawka.

----------

## sherszen

Auć  :Razz:  Źle się wyraziłem. Chodziło o kopię tablicy, nie samych danych.

----------

## SlashBeast

Kopie tablicy partycji mozesz zrobic dd, zaznaczyc zeby skopiiowalo tylko tyle danych ile jest w tablicy - wiem ze sie da, znam ludzi co tak robia ale ja nie pamietam jak to sie dokladnie robilo.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *sherszen wrote:*   

> Tak z ciekawości zapytam jak można zrobić kopię partycji rozszerzonej? Sfdisk i dd co najwyżej mi zrobią kopię pierwszego sektora bez loadera, natomiast co z tym co było na partycji rozszerzonej?

 

A co to ma do tego tematu?

----------

## loki29

@Slashbeast

Wystarczy skopiować MBR.

----------

## rofro

Ja nie używam już partycji logicznych. Ostatnio skasowałem partycję logiczną fdiskiem i partycja logiczna która była za nią znikneła. Na szczęście testdisk przywrócił jakoś. A raz testdisk przywrócił mi partycję primary jako extended i wewnątrz logical ale to inna historia. No i używajcie fdiska z opcją -u czyli bootsectory, bo cylindry to zaokrąglenia. Man fdisk po więcej info.

a z przywracaniem mbr przez dd też trzeba uważać. Jak się nie doda pewnej opcji to zera będą przyciętę i dupa.

----------

